# Recent HR10-250 activation problems-wanted no HD Content



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 (upgraded to 320) for about 5 years and it started to have picture flicker problems that CCS could not fix and weaknees said they probably can&#8217;t fix. So, I did some homework and bought a used HR10-250 from craigslist and before the purchase, I called DIRECTV to inquire if the unit was ok to purchase and that it could be activated. I was told it was good to go so I bought it. 

I activated it 2 weeks ago and it works just fine. I told the gal I did not want to not pay for the HD content, since there was not much left on MPEG2 and I still have an 18&#8221; round dish. She said that the when activated they automatically add the HD feed and would escalate the case up the ladder to have it removed. It would take 72 hours I was told. Also, they activated the same card that was in it and did not ask for the old card back which I thought was strange.

72 hours passed and with several phone calls over the last week and finally got a supervisor today, I was told that the unit is leased and that HD always had to be on the leased units. I told her that I called previously to inquire about the unit and she informed me that the person that activated it should not have done so with the current card in it. As a courtesy for being a 12 year loyal customer, they removed the HD access until they do a random audit again, then the HD will be added back to my account again.

I told her I had no confidence in their system if I choose to find an old SD- DVR40 (Non HD unit) and she said I need to talk to the card activation department and they can tell me correctly if the unit is a leased or owned unit. I never got out of her if I buy another non-leased HR10 unit if I would be able to remove HD access or not.

I am kind of at a loss here. We really liked our Hughes SD40 but the HR10 has now spoiled us because we record locals in HD over the air. We thought the HR10 would solve our problems with SD only since we really don&#8217;t want to pay for HD yet. I am really ticked at DIRECTV over this.

Are there any HR10-250 owners out there with any advice? I don&#8217;t want to lose any more money on buying used equipment that may or may not be legit. I am not fond of DIRECTV branded DVRs and who knows when the new TiVo&#8217;s will ever come out. I do own a Toshiba DVD TiVo that is in my bedroom and I have a back up Humax TiVo DVD unit that I could replace the living room HR10 with but we really like the dual tuner features in TiVo. Also.. the DVD Tivos could be networked which is a plus.

On edit.... I just read the when you activate old equipment, the CSR activates it as a lease no matter what. have any of you heard this?

Sorry for the long post, any input is greatly appreciated.

Ramon


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

I have two HR10-250s which I own - they were not leased. As I get all my HD locals over the air, I last year downscaled my Directv service to Directtv Basic (something like $10.99 per month) plus Italian package (for Fox Soccer Channel). They initially wanted to charge HD access fee for HD10-250s - I challenged it - and the CSR confirmed with their supervisor that no HD access charge was required as DirecTV were removing all HD MPEG-2 capability from the box for satellite broadcasts. So the boxes ended up getting SD content from Directv for a limited number of channels plus HD OTA.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

It sounds like you've got just what you want right now. I wouldn't worry about some impending "random audit", as I had HR10-250s without HD access for years. I'd say just stick with what you've got and you'll be OK. Worst case scenario, they start charging you for HD access at some future point and you call them again to get it removed.

I would definitely check over the owned/leased situation better, though. And also find out if they extended your commitment time (which they probably did). If you get a hold of the right person in the access card department, they can probably change the status of the unit from leased to owned.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, Thanks for the input.. I did a little of both. 

1. My receiver should not have been activated with the old card. This is their policy and the CSR did not follow it. Funny thing is I had heard this but this gal said what she was doing was OK.

2. CSR activated it as a leased unit as most everything is leased now.

I called card activation tonight and this department verified that this indeed was not a leased unit. It is a purchased unit and now owned by me. The gal did recommend getting a new card since I could be liable for pay per views etc. up to $100. I agreed to get a new card, no biggie but she had to transfer me to the card purchase dept. 

This next gentlemen told me that previous owner charges would have appeared with in a few days of activation if there were any. Since my unit was activated for about 3 weeks, he said I should be good to go with the old card, even though they should not have activated it for me in the first place. He gave me his name and employee ID and said any charges would be removed if they do show up later. He also told me they put me on contract like you all said since they called it a lease unit originally. He removed that contract obligation as well.

Some other info.. leased units have to pay for HD access, owned units do not. I asked him about the Best Buy and Costco deals since I heard they were leased even though you pay $200 or so for a DVR. He confirmed that the $200 is a leased price, not a purchased price. So people are getting confused when they give these places $$$ and don't realize it is a lease. DTV does sell equipment and the equivalent $200 lease unit costs $600 through them. So if you go to buy equipment, you have to ask if they offer the "owned" price if you truly want to own it.

This guy seemed to know it all pretty good. I will just keep a close eye on my account for a few months but for now, I have an HR10-250 that is mine and I am only paying the SD access for it.
Thanks for all the help,
Ramon


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

They did you a favor by activating the old card. It saves you the $20 charge for a new one. You can always go through the menus and find "Purchases" to see if there are any PPVs on the card. As long as there aren't, then there is no reason not to use the old card. Glad to hear it all worked out for you.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Before I called, I checked and there were 5 purchase back in June. They did not see them on the card after I activated it 3 weeks ago. Also.. when I looked at my online charges, they had added the HD access fee to another receiver/card that does not even have an HD tuner in it. I have no clue why they do what they do.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

The HD access fee is per account not per receiver.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Reading this thread evokes painful memories of my dealings with DirecTV --- and confirms why I will never use their service ever again. Contracts, Fees, Subsidies, Leased, Owned, Activation, Access Cards, Billing Errors, Customer Service (oxymoron), etc...just a major PITA.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

parzec said:


> Reading this thread evokes painful memories of my dealings with DirecTV --- and confirms why I will never use their service ever again. Contracts, Fees, Subsidies, Leased, Owned, Activation, Access Cards, Billing Errors, Customer Service (oxymoron), etc...just a major PITA.


To be honest.. I have never had any problems until activating this unit and I have had them since 1998. I kind of expect a few problems with activating old equipment. Now that I know the issues, I can work around the issues if I need to next time.


----------



## ispy1009 (May 17, 2002)

I haven't been able to connect to any of the more than ten Milwaukee area telephone numbers since last year. I don't really see why it is necessary to do it anyway since the guide content must come from the satellites, but I keep getting the annoying message that the receiver has not made a call in x days. I never had this problem before. I thought it might have something to do with Directv removing all of their 4 or 5 remaining HD access channels from the 70s at the end of the month to force you to lease their MPEG-4 machines if you want HD. I, as the rest of you, use it for OTA HD only, so I really don't care about them taking away their ridiculously limited MPEG-2 HD, but does anyone have any ideas about why I can't dial in. I have tried all of their suggested troubleshooting tips. Maybe it is because many years ago when I got my first TIVO I paid for the lifetime subscription and now maybe that has run out and I have to pay TIVO again.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

We had to change ours to dail out a 1 and area code since we now have to use area codes in our location for local calls. In CA


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ispy1009 said:


> ... does anyone have any ideas about why I can't dial in. .....


Has nothing to do with the MPEG2 HD channels going away. And those calls aren't really needed for anything anyway. Most of us with no phone lines connected to our Tivos just ignore and delete them.


----------

